# Problem installing packages



## macondo (Jul 10, 2014)

I installed FreeBSD 9.2, rebooted , followed the instructions with regards to PKGNG.


```
# pkg_add -r pkg
#pkg2ng
```

Edited /etc/make.conf:

```
WITH_PKGNG= yes
```

Then tried to install Xorg: `# pkg install xorg`

Then *I* got this message:


```
Updating repository catalogue
```

This hap*p*e*n*ed last night,  this morning, *I* have the same problem. Does it usually take this long to update the repo?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2014)

macondo said:
			
		

> Edited /etc/make.conf
> 
> ```
> WITH_PKNG= yes
> ```


You're missing a G, it's WITH_PKGNG.



> Does it usually take this long to update the repo?


Nope, it should be done in a few seconds. What's the output of `pkg -vv`?


----------



## macondo (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry, but that was a typo, I did it right after the installation. As for `pkg -vv`,  I'll have to get off Puppy Linux and see what message it gives me. I'll be right back. Thanks.


----------



## macondo (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi, I get a long list of information, for example:

```
SYSLOG: yes
AUTODEPS: no
DEVELOPER_MODE: no
```
And so forth there are about 20 of them, is there one in particular I should change? Sorry, I couldn't copy/paste.


----------



## macondo (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you gents for all the help, I will wait for version 9.3, see you later, thanks again.


----------

